# SCA Texas Houston Meeting April 12th 6:30



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

John Havens will be doing a question and answer session of fishing Galveston Bay, followed by a raffle for a nice print, gift certificate and a SCA lure. Social hour starts at 6:30, the meeting begins at 7, and we should wrap up by 8 or so. Floyds on the Gulf Freeway will be hosting us. Floyds is on the southwest corner of Nasa Road 1 and the Gulf Freeway across from the big Fiesta Liquor store. It's just 10 minutes south of BW8 on the freeway. To get there coming from Houston, take the Nasa Road 1 exit, stay on the feeder and just after passing under Nasa 1, take a right into the parking lot. We will be meeting in the rear patio area. Non members are welcome to join, this event is kid friendly and there's plenty of great things to do afterwards down on the Kemah boardwalk. I hope to see everyone there.

www.scatexas.org


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Making plans on being there*

Its on the way home.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It should be a really fun meeting and we will be announcing the details on the bigger, badder, richer Fall Flounderfest 2005 there. First prize is going to be $2500 bucks.


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

Is this still happening?


----------



## EZ ED (May 21, 2004)

*Gunner*

Yes it is!!!!!!!!!

See ya there.

EZ


----------



## Larry Bozka (Nov 2, 2004)

*Thanks for the Post*

Thanks much for the meeting update, Mont. Will try like heck to make it, complications due to the same reason I cannot make the POINT trip this Saturday. Photo shoot assignments beckon, so there is never a dull moment.

I really hate that I can't be there Saturday. It sounds like such a great cause, and I really admire you all for doing the substantial work necessary to make it happen. Please give me a rain check on this one, okay?

Will do my best to make it back to town prior to the 4/12 Galveston meeting.

Best to all, and again, kudos to anyone helping those kids this weekend.

Boz


----------

